# Nakakarelax



## Seb_K

Guys,

It got me thinking, in certain phrases, there are the addition of "nakaka" just like this word ... "nakakarelax". Is that in past tense or?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> Guys,
> 
> It got me thinking, in certain phrases, there are the addition of "nakaka" just like this word ... "nakakarelax". Is that in past tense or?


 
No it's not.  It means ''It's so relaxing.''  The past tense is nagrelax.


----------



## Seb_K

So, whenever we have past tense, we use "nag" in front of the word?

And when do I use "nakaka" ...


----------



## epistolario

Seb_K said:


> So, whenever we have past tense, we use "nag" in front of the word?
> 
> And when do I use "nakaka" ...


 
nakaka (it causes you to)

nakaka + adjective or verb 

nakaka + 
lungkot (sad) = nakakalungkot (causes you to be sad)
burát (bore) (slang?) = nakakaburát (causes you to be bored) 
tuwa (joy) = nakakatuwa 
asar (disgust or annoy) = nakakaasar (annoying)
etc.

But it doesn't work for all verbs and adjectives: 
saya (joy) = nakakasayá  
pangit (ugly) = nakakapangit  

In this case, you have to use *nakakapagpa *
nakakapagpapángit ang make-up (Wearing makeups makes one ugly.) 
nakakapagpapáyat ang pag-inom ng tubig (Drinking water will cause you to grow thin.)


----------



## Seb_K

Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog for "Relax"is "Ginhawa". Nakakarelaks is Nakakaginhawa.


----------

